# Emergency lights in POV



## Joedogg

Does anyone know where I can get lights installed in my POV on the South Shore? I am hoping not to spend an arm and a leg.


----------



## RodneyFarva

I know of a guy in uxbridge. he is highly recommended on this site.


----------



## Joedogg

Where is Uxbridge compared to Weymouth?


----------



## KozmoKramer

Uxbridge, MA - Weymouth, MA


----------



## RodneyFarva

Do you have a red/blue light permit? and why do you want lights on your POV?


----------



## HousingCop

*Troll Alert...... Troll Alert...... Looks like Weymouth just appointed a new Constable. Whacker-ism is a mental disorder. *


----------



## Big.G

Joedogg said:


> Does anyone know where I can get lights installed in my POV on the South Shore? I am hoping not to spend an arm and a leg.


Just have West Coast Customs pimp yo ride...


----------



## Joedogg

PS Housing cop you are truly worthless.


----------



## Joedogg

No I do not have a red blue light permit. Where do I get one? I need it because I was called into work for an emergency and because of traffic it took 1 1/2 hrs to get to work.


----------



## HousingCop

*HA HA HA, strike a raw nerve, did I? I may be truly worthless in your eyes, but that's your opinion. Opinions are like @ssholes, everybody's got one, and your's seems to be bigger than most. *

*Just because you want a blue light to go with your Constable badge so you can roust the motoring public in the rest areas and beaches of Weymouth, don't make me into the bad guy for calling you out.*

*If you didn't know you needed a permit for a light in your POV, then you don't know s#it about any MGL's which means I find that you're a whacker in the 1st Degree and you are guilty as charged. *

*Your massive 4 postings give credence to my argument that you should be terminated from Masscops with extreme prejudice. Enjoy your stay.... while it lasts. *


----------



## Johnny Law

:L: Ouch, that peepee slap could be heard all over the Commonwealth!

Somehow I think someone from PrivateOfficer.com is getting back at us!


----------



## Joedogg

Wow you sure can write Cojack unfortunately you don't have a clue about Jack. Unless you can provide an answer to the question maybe you shouldn't post on a thread. Obviously The Housing police are hiring the best money can bye. That's probably why the state is trying to get rid of them. Hope your new career as a flag man treats you well. In the mean time maybe someone can answer my original question better, i have a real neat light that i can change patterns with my foot and keep my hands free for you know, other things. (wink)


----------



## Joedogg

Oh yeah I was just reminiscing about all my fun times as a fluffer in Provincetown but Weymouth does not have any Beaches too bad I just have to stick to rest areas, check a map, kisses!


----------



## Johnny Law

Wolfman said:


> IBTL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBTL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBTL!!!


OMG, pissing my pants laughing!


----------



## CJIS

Joedogg said:


> Weymouth does not have any Beaches too bad I just have to stick to rest areas, check a map, kisses!


Weymouth does so have beaches. Two in fact.

The two Wessagusset beaches. One is off of Neck and River St. and the other is off of Wessagusset Rd. and Ocean Ave. Both are between Fore River and Hingham Bay. Anybody that has lived or worked in Weymouth would know this, as the annual fireworks are held there.

"Now go away or I shall taunt you a second time."


----------



## RodneyFarva

I was going to have him contact the CMPSA... but this is just priceless.


----------



## Andy0921

This oaf is obviously from PrivateOfficer, however I say keep the thread open purely for the purpose of amusement.


----------



## 7costanza

Popcorn, snowcaps, large soda ...im ready , let the show begin....


----------



## Guest

Here you go dude, right up your alley;


----------



## CJIS

Thats funny!


----------



## Hb13

This guy is most definately from private officer. Which makes him a whacker either way.


----------



## Guest

somone PM me his IP addy please. hahahahaa


----------



## Dazy5

http://www.masscops.com/forums/misc.php?do=wrviews&u=9690

He viewed the masscops has competition thread and then started this thread.... hmmmm.

Has to be from private officer.


----------



## Tuna

RodneyFarva said:


> I know of a guy in uxbridge. he is highly recommended on this site.


They have moved their operaton out to Warren.


----------



## USMCTrooper




----------



## Big.G

Sniper said:


> somone PM me his IP addy please. hahahahaa


dhs.gov...


----------



## kwflatbed

Department of Homeland Security | Preserving our Freedoms *...*

Official organization home. Includes news on latest threats, advisories, planning tips, and job opportunities.

www.*dhs.gov*/


----------



## HousingCop

*He's probably a screener from Logan assingned to the TSA (Take Scissors Away) crew. Either way, his whackerism is a fascinating study in why he needs to cut down his driving time with blue lights so he can get to work quickly just to run a hand held wand over ladies underwire bras.*

*I guess he'll be on the look-out for me when I go to Disney next month and have 2 oz bottles of shampoo in my carry on instead of the proscribed 1.5 oz bottles that the TSA (Take Scissors Away) allows. I guess I'll be his big bust of the week. *


----------



## Guest

resqjyw0 said:


> dhs.gov...


Posting from work? Isn't that a big no-no?


----------



## Big.G

Delta784 said:


> Posting from work? Isn't that a big no-no?


Obviously finding a legal way to get to work faster in emergency situations for DHS is work related...


----------



## Barbrady

Joedogg is a pickle smoker. (;-)..now hooka brutha up with a thanks..:thumbup


----------



## USMCTrooper

HousingCop said:


> *He's probably a screener from Logan assingned to the TSA (Take Scissors Away) crew. *


----------



## Guest

hahahahahhahaah USMC


----------



## daxxkid

I just looked at the privateofficer.com and all I have to say is wow, have you guys read any of the shit on it?


----------



## Guest

daxxkid said:


> I just looked at the privateofficer.com and all I have to say is wow, have you guys read any of the shit on it?


we "MAY HAVE" seen some of the posts.............


----------



## daxxkid

Im just very shoked, just look at this moran: http://privateofficer.ning.com/forum/topic/show?id=1964710:Topic:2814
and this one too 
http://privateofficer.ning.com/forum/topic/show?id=1964710:Topic:2025

Sniper, PM me more about this if you can, I would love to hear it


----------



## Guest

are you serious ???????


----------



## 7costanza

I hadnt been following this thread either..I just read a bunch of posts on that site..I actually thought this kid was for real until I got to the hat part...pretty funny shit...


----------



## daxxkid

Sniper said:


> are you serious ???????


no no, not anymore, sorry alittle slow on the uptake


----------



## Guest

daxxkid said:


> no no, not anymore, sorry alittle slow on the uptake


no sweat man.


----------



## HELPMe

daxxkid said:


> Im just very shoked, just look at this moran: http://privateofficer.ning.com/forum/topic/show?id=1964710:Topic:2814
> and this one too
> http://privateofficer.ning.com/forum/topic/show?id=1964710:Topic:2025
> 
> Sniper, PM me more about this if you can, I would love to hear it


These were great. I love the "I saw the cruiser pull out behind me with lights and sirens and I naturally thought he was going to back me up part"..lol

In the second one, I like the whacko that said that he used to "back up" the locals with his personal vehicle and that he fired a "warning shot" (which i am sure was in his pants) at some suspect. You can't make this stuff up. I think I just found my new entertainment for the week.


----------



## 7costanza

Your Dept doesnt encourage firing warning shots?


----------



## Hb13

Not into the air just the legs and or buttocks.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Our first two are warning shots, the remainder to the brain box shows we mean business.


----------



## Guest

hahahahahahaa


----------



## daxxkid

I think I just peed my pants a bit, shit...


----------



## Anonymous

comtronics in quincy is a good place to have things installed...or do it yourself its pretty easy on a 12 volt system especially in a ford!


----------



## 7MPOC

I just got caught up reading that private officer site, I am amazed at the sick people in this world that are driving around with blue lights, if you havent read it you have to read the article by the constable, it cant be real can it? It is the funniest thing I have ever read.


----------



## Guest

none of you is going "upstairs" at your Departments..............


----------



## lawdog671

*none of you is going "upstairs" at your Departments..............*

Not all of us get smarter as we go up..lol...in fact, some tend to go the opposite way....


----------



## Guest

7MPOC said:


> I just got caught up reading that private officer site, I am amazed at the sick people in this world that are driving around with blue lights, if you havent read it you have to read the article by the constable, it cant be real can it? It is the funniest thing I have ever read.


That dude is off the hook, isn't he? I heard he applied to the RMV for official disaster plates; there will be no stopping him then!!


----------



## Big.G

daxxkid said:


> I think I just peed my pants a bit, shit...


Which one is it?


----------



## DRE 1

daxxkid said:


> Im just very shoked, just look at this moran: http://privateofficer.ning.com/forum/topic/show?id=1964710:Topic:2814
> and this one too
> http://privateofficer.ning.com/forum/topic/show?id=1964710:Topic:2025
> 
> Sniper, PM me more about this if you can, I would love to hear it


That has to be a joke. Come on. The guy is delusional if he's telling the truth. I mean look at this statement, "one of the cops gave me his shot gun to civer the guy and i gave a warning shot in the air it was all pretty cool, the cheif sent me a letter and evrything." Wow! Where was this, in Montana?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

DRE 1 said:


> That has to be a joke. Come on. The guy is delusional if he's telling the truth. I mean look at this statement, "one of the cops gave me his shot gun to civer the guy and i gave a warning shot in the air it was all pretty cool, the cheif sent me a letter and evrything." Wow! Where was this, in Montana?


I think its awesome that the officer trusted this guy to have his six


----------



## kwflatbed

privateofficer.com rules !!!!!!!!!

They Kan Do anything


----------



## martymar219

"I also have a badge from the sheriffs department that gives me even more power but the State Police all laugh about it.."

Really!


----------



## daxxkid

resqjyw0 said:


> Which one is it?


It was both..:baby21:


----------



## BRION24

I just want to thank the person who mentioned privateofficer.com. I have never laughed so hard in my whole life. That has to be one of the funniest sites on the net.


----------

